# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Pigmentvlekken - Artikel

## Leontien

Pigment is een kleurstof (melanine) die in de weefsels zit van dieren, planten en mensen. Het geeft kleur aan je haren, de iris van je oog en aan je huid. Het pigment beschermt je huid tegen de UV-straling die in zonlicht zit. Als je lang in zon zit maakt de huid meer pigment aan, zodat je beter beschermd bent. Een prettige bijkomstigheid is het kleurtje dat je ervan krijgt. 

Te veel in de zon is echter nooit gezond: een overdosis aan UV-straling verhoogt de kans op huidkanker en je huid veroudert er sneller door. Bovendien kunnen de cellen die pigment maken 'in de war raken' waardoor je ophopingen van pigment (hyperpigmentatie) krijgt: donkere vlekken op je huid. Er zijn verschillende vormen: 

*Ouderdomsvlekken* 
Ouderdomsvlekken (de officiële naam is lentigo) komen veel voor: de meeste mensen vanaf middelbare leeftijd hebben wel een of meer van die bruinige vlekjes op de huid. Deze pigmentvlekjes ontstaan vooral op plekken die veel in de zon komen, zoals de handruggen en het gezicht. Ze worden ook wel zonnevlekken of levervlekken genoemd. Ouderdomsvlekken zijn bijna altijd goedaardig: behandeling gebeurt dan vooral omdat men het ontsierend vindt. Soms wordt een ouderdomsvlek kwaadaardig: de vlek is dan niet meer egaal van kleur, maar grillig gepigmenteerd. Ga naar de huisarts als een vlekje verandert of klachten geeft. 

Het is goed om niet te wachten totdat er pigmentvlekken zijn ontstaan, maar al vroeg aandacht te geven aan de gezondheid van je huid: zonneschade wordt namelijk 'in de huid opgeslagen': in de jeugd opgelopen schade kan op latere leeftijd problemen geven. 

Een aandoening die wel eens wordt verward met ouderdomsvlekken is purpura senilis. Dit zijn ook donkere vlekjes die vooral voorkomen bij oudere mensen, maar ze worden niet veroorzaakt door een teveel aan pigment. Het zijn kleine bloeduitstortinkjes die ontstaan doordat de huid met het ouder worden minder elastisch wordt. 

*Zwangerschapsmasker* 
Een andere vorm van overmatige pigmentvorming is het zwangerschapsmasker (andere namen zijn melasma of chloasma). Dit zijn donkere vlekken in het gezicht en soms de nek. Bij donkere vrouwen zijn ze vaak juist wat lichter van kleur dan de omliggende huid. Het komt vooral voor bij zwangere vrouwen, vandaar de benaming. Ze worden veroorzaakt door de zwangerschapshormonen. De vlekken zijn onschuldig en verdwijnen meestal weer geleidelijk na de bevalling. Wel hebben vrouwen die het eenmaal hadden, een wat grotere kans om er bij een volgende zwangerschap weer last van te krijgen. 

Ga als je een zwangerschapsmasker hebt niet in de zon liggen. Je wordt dan niet meer egaal bruin, maar het pigment hoopt zich op in de vlekken, die dus juist erger worden. Bescherm je gezicht daarom met een zonnebrandcrème met een hoge beschermingsfactor tot een maand of drie na je zwangerschap. Je kunt de vlekken met make-up camoufleren zodat ze minder opvallen. Er bestaan ook speciale cosmetische cremes waarvan de vlekken minder opvallend kunnen worden. 

*Andere pigmentstoornissen* 
Een teveel aan pigment in de huid kan ook nog voorkomen bij: 
de ziekte van Addison (een hormoonaandoening van de bijnieren) 
hemosiderose (een ziekte waarbij het lichaam te veel ijzer vasthoudt) 
gebruik van de anticonceptiepil (als je gevoelig bent voor het effect van de hormonen die erin zitten) 

*Te weinig pigment* 
Er bestaan ook aandoeningen waarbij je in plaats van teveel, juist te weinig pigment hebt (depigmentatie). Vitiligo is daarvan een voorbeeld, daarbij zijn er lichte vlekken in de huid. Als het lichaam helemaal geen pigment kan aanmaken spreekt men van albinisme. 
*Behandeling*
De gevoeligheid van je huid voor het ontstaan van pigmentvlekken als je ouder wordt of tijdens de zwangerschap is deels erfelijk bepaald. Daar kun je dus niks aan doen. Maar je kunt wel proberen (erger) te voorkomen. De behandeling van pigmentvlekken begint daarom bij bescherming van je huid tegen de inwerking van UV-straling. 

Dat betekent dus: als je de zon in gaat niet vergeten om ook je handen en gezicht te beschermen. Gebruik zonnebrandcreme met de juiste beschermingsfactor en draag bijvoorbeeld een pet of hoed als je in de volle zon komt. Ook voorzichtigheid met de zonnebank is aan te raden. Ga als je een zwangerschapsmasker hebt helemaal niet in de zon liggen. Je wordt dan niet meer egaal bruin, maar het pigment hoopt zich op in de vlekken, die dus juist erger worden. Bescherm je gezicht met een zonnebrandcrème met een hoge beschermingsfactor tot een maand of drie na je zwangerschap. 

Als je de vlekken storend vindt kun je ze met make-up camoufleren zodat ze minder opvallen. Er bestaan ook speciale cosmetische cremes waarvan de vlekken minder opvallend kunnen worden. Cremes met het bestanddeel hydrochinon bleken de huid, maar je moet hier voorzichtig mee omgaan. Je huid kan er overgevoelig vooor zijn of te heftig reageren waardoor de huid te veel bleekt. Deze middelen mogen daarom alleen door een arts worden voorgeschreven. Tegenwoordig bestaat er ook Ph-neutrale pigmentcreme die wel vrij verkrijgbaar is bij apotheek en drogist. Tot slot is er de mogelijkheid van laserbehandeling. Het beste resultaat hiermee wordt bereikt bij de ouderdomsvlekken. 

Bron: http://www.gezondheidsplein.nl/gp/gp...ie=toon&id=567

----------

